# Flocking??



## Guest (Mar 27, 2004)

Anyone have any ideas about flocking heads? I have around 65 fullbodies I wanna flock by this September and was wondering if there was a way to do it myself rather than spend the 25 for flocking kits that only cover a dozen heads. If I can do it for 50 or less it'd be worth it to me. Can't I just paint the heads black and use pesticide fogger to apply something like flock?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I've read a lot of good things about DonJer flocking. The price seems very reasonable.

http://www.donjer.com/suedetex/index.html


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I used this stuff on 2 dozen dekes. It holds up pretty good, and you cant beat it for the price. The first time I used it was on some foots. Applied straight to the head. If I sanded them down first or scuffed them up before I think it would have worked a lot better, because it held much better on the feeders. I just got 2 packs of the small bags. I did 1 dozen foots and 6 hardcores on the first bag. You will run out of glue before the flocking. With the hardcores I spayed on a plastic primer first and it made a huge difference. Those will last much longer than the foots.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I got flocking from Van ***** for cheap. I won't be using their glue though, everything I have read says that rust-o-leum flat black paint is as good as anything for durability.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I dont think flocking makes a huge diff, plus I beat the living piss out of my fullbodies so the the flocking wouldnt last a month.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

My flocking didn't last very long. But that might be because goosebuster handled them a few times. I think it looks really good but it doesn't take the abuse that I give out. But I am going to do mine again anyway.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

We've got about 4 doz. flocked and 5 doz not flocked... I would have to say the flocked heads look great, and reccomend doing it..You can really tell a difference especially when its sunny out.

But you do have to take care of them.. We have a couple of rubbermaid tubs that we just simply pull the heads and store them in the tub, and they last at lot longer.. BUT you need to appoint someone on head detail otherwise people like GB3 will wreck em..


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

I have 60 some fullbodies that are MINE ONLY, due to people not caring about or respecting other's property. I know what you mean when you say people just throw your decs. around when they ain't the one spending the money on em'. I'm gonna flock both the heads and tailfeathers/ wingtips. Should turn out pretty nice. Sucks there's 65 of the damn things though.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

BAHHHHHH man you are really going over board. But I guess what ever floats your boat. If you can call and know how to scout you should need al that fancy **** to put on your fullbodies. Out of the 13-14 doz fullbodies me and my bodies hunt over there are only 30 flocked. I think it was a waste of money.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I think flocking is something to add to your arsenal when the birds get tough.Flocking,adding movement,maybe downsizing your spread,or adding a whole lot more decoys when the going gets tough.My decoys were a little roughed up at the end of the season,but the stuff never peeled off.


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

will someone explain the flocking process for me..i dont get it.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

FLocking is good..

BUT if you ax me the number one thing you need to have other than a hot field is movement.. flags, windlifes, etc. the more the better. If i had to chose between my flag and my calls, I would pick my flag for sure.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

I would strongly suggest that you put the flocked windlife heads on all full bodies that aren't feeders with the exception of your sentries and flock those therefore you don't have to flock every fullbody head you have.Plus use the motion bases and you'll have as real a spread as can be. #1waterfowler...live a little, decoys were made to be abused!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

I've got a dozen of the swivel bases offered through Cabela's. Adds pretty good movement to the spread, along with a flag on my 12' pole. Face, I'm suprised my decoys' are in as good of condition as they are with all the trips I've hauled them for. Man bigfoot makes good decoys!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2004)

Listen to this. About ayear ago I read an article about making your decoys look more real. This guy stated he was going to cut the wings off of the gees he shot and velcro them onto his decoys. That wouldn't be a bad idea, but is that legal? It'd be like hunting over stuffers though, and that's legal.
Anyways, I use the wings a lot for traing dogs and they last almost a year usually with the dogs chewing on them when they're tied to the dummies. Anyone ever try this???


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

duckslayer...I am looking at doing this this summer...here is the best thread I've seen on it,including pictures...

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... t=flocking

I've read that it is best to use the disposable laytex gloves or put your hand in a plastic bag when pressing the flocking in...

Use the "shake and bake" method...put the flocking material into a plastic bag with the head in and shake...then press it in and do it again...

Also clean and rough up the heads with a wire brush to make the paint/glue stick on better.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dont use the glue that comes with the flocking. From the flocked ones that I have seen and hunted over the glue just wont hold. So if I was going to flock abunch of heads I would by epoxy(sp)? But that stuff will hold on to water if you had to flock that.


----------



## Travis Fox (Mar 18, 2004)

I might be able to help. got some that does 15 heads and the white cheeck patches, comes with glue, adapter, pant brush and instuctions, plus it does 15 heads. and it will not come off. You can rub as hard as you want. It sells for $24.95 and I also have mallard green for $21.95. which does 12 heads. Anyone have any questions you can U2 me.
Travis


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm with duckslayer15, what the flock are you guys talking about?


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Flocking is a material, like a faberic powder. You dust it on where ever you put the glue(usually on any black part of the decoy, mostly heads) it takes on the look of feathers. It gets rid of any glare the paint would have.
check it out http://www.huntstuff.com/catalog_vendors/black_widow_decoy_heads/decoyhead_pictures.html


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

MossyMO said:


> I'm with duckslayer15, what the flock are you guys talking about?


You might want to do a search on the Refuge or Flocknockers. There have been quite a few posts about flocking recently. The link Ken W posted earlier provides a very good description of the process.

Here are a few companies that sell flocking kits:

http://www.blackwidowdecoyheads.com/index.htm

http://www.goosebusterboys.com/decoyflocking.htm

http://www.aerooutdoors.com/VelvetFeather.html

http://westernwaterfowlproducts.com/Flocking.asp


----------



## duckslayer15 (Feb 11, 2004)

Mossy go to the site that the KEN W posted up...its really helpful! Some guy also posted up pics of the flocking process on that website.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Ya know guys 'flockin your dekes' don't sound good... :toofunny:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you're going to do a lot, buy it in bulk. It comes out to fractions of what companies sell for. I think gandergrinder got a pound of it for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm gonna order a pound from Don Jer Products in the black color, just paint the white. Listen to this though, my friend has an airbrush that he'll hopefully let me use. I looked at some custom painted harcores I think last night and their paint scheme would be simple to replicate. I'm gonna try taking on three bigfoots and see what I can do. Question is, anyone know a good paint to use that'll stand up to the elements without flaking off? I'm thinking primer them in black after I completely wipe them down with De-glosser and cleaner. Any good idea's anyone???


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Black prime the whole decoy??? Why? With that under coat colors it would only help you. You just have to know how to layer the colors over the existing paint. After many goose and duck pictures I've painted over the years, and knowledge I would leave that under coat.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2004)

I was thinking of painting "stripes" on in black primer with the airbrush. I didn't mention I wasn't going to paint the whole decoy black, bigfoot makes awesomly painted decoys already, no sense in messing that up. I was just gonna add some more detail to the decoys, and also flock all the black areas.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

You can get it cheaper than Don Jer. Let me get out the file and I will let you guys know where to get it.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Good deal gandergrinder. What did you use for adhesive and how has it held up? Definately not looking for something that needs to be babied....throw them in the trailer and deal with touchups after the season...


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Sorry guys, I forgot again today. I will get it tonight, I wrote it on my hand.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I hope you wrote it on the back in your hand so it doesn't rub off.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If that was the case it wouldn't make it to 9:00 in the morning with all this warm weather on campus. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey GG, or anyone for that matter. Anyone have or know of paint that holds to bigfoots well???


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I have 8 or so flocked and it definitely doesn't hurt. Again you have to be careful and not let GB3 get a hold of them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

Hopefully he'll have a ton of his own by the time I ever hunt w/ him. I'd hate to show him the power of the patternmaster head shot master. :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Ok boys here it is.

Pacific Coast Chemical out of California. They have a website too. 1-510-549-3535 I think I got transferred to a different number but they gave me the other number to order the stuff. You want the 040-3 Black Nylon Flocking .040 diameter 3 denier Cellusuede Flocking that is solution dyed. I think I had to buy a pound of flocking and it was $65 or something. A pound of flocking is a whole bunch so unless you have about 10 dozen bigfoots go in with a friend. I did 18 and I didn't even put a dent in it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

Flocking is not for everybody. It is a good off season extra that you can do. It does make decoys look TEN TIMES better. You need to pay real close attention to the prep work. I have also been useing a plastic sealer that really helps out a bunch!! After you have follow every step then you need to allow proper cure time. This could take up to several days depending on the temp. IMO one thing is for sure flocked decoys looks better then a non flocked hands down!!!!

Chad Erdman
Western Waterfowl Products


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

hnkrhunter-

Good point.. IF possible flock your heads when its about 90 degrees out and the suns just a blaring.. It will allow the glue to cure and the flock hold better..

keepn it reeel
madison.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

some people even use heat lamps to "cook" it on...


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

I use a heat lamp when the temps are below 30deg. It helps out a lot and speeds up the cureing time!!

Chad Erdman


----------

